# New Ringneck Doves



## ProteusBsu (Jul 20, 2011)

New here to the forums and I have found this place to be a great source of information. 

I recently adopted a pair of Ringneck Doves from an animal rescue. They came from a hoarder that had a large number of them in a small cage. The rescue center told me that the pair had been laying eggs beforehand but they just didn't let them hatch.

They've been at home with me now for a couple of weeks and I've got them in a fairly large cage with a basket attached to the inside filled with nesting material, so I am just curious as to how long it usually takes for them to get back into their cycle. I've only seen the male bow-cooing to the female once, and I'm not with them at all times of the day so just being curious.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

It really depends on the birds... It takes at least three weeks to four months... This is what I have experienced though....


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh and Welcome to Pigeon-Talk


----------

